# How to dampen front wall if I use painted on screen



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey guys,

One more question about room treatments and my goo screen. 

I am going to effectively "kill" the front wall with a combination of OC703 pieces liquid nailed to fir strips so they don't destroy the drywall.

What about the actual goo screen I will be painting on? How is it possible to not have that area reflect?

With a front wall of 10 wide and 7 high (actually 8 wide since 12" on each side will be chunky bass traps) the screen is the largest "exposed" part there is.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've been pondering a painted screen and wondering the same thing. I'm not sure anything could be done to tame mid/high reflections off the screen, but am I wrong? Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## ScruffyHT (Sep 23, 2008)

You need a solid surface to paint onto for a DIY screen ... so the short answer is probably no 

however  ( and this may not be in the budget ) but you "could" build out the screen wall by 6" and stuff it with mineral wool ... and use Phifer sheerweave ( similar to brand name acoustic transparent screen material but way cheaper in price ) stretched over a frame ( tilt material 15 degrees to avoid Moire effect ) and you will effectively have a broadband bass trap behind your screen


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've seen folks experimenting with painting acoustically transparent screen, but it not only clumped and didn't look too hot, but it clogged many of the perforations, and I'm sure ruined the acoustic transparency (to what degree, hard to say).

You might as well just leave the sheerweave, treat the wall, and put your speakers behind it to boot.

I'm with you, I just don't see anyway to have a painted surface that absorbs highs.


----------



## ScruffyHT (Sep 23, 2008)

Sheerweave works as is ... no need to paint it IMO


----------

